# LOST BACKPACK at 305 ramp at skeeter!!!



## capt S (Sep 5, 2007)

all is good in the world


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Would think someone that lives close and is an ogf member might help out. Wish I could Man! Id be on my way.


----------



## Dfrenzy (Dec 18, 2008)

Im only 15 minutes from there I will go look just sent a text to a friend that fished there tonight. Ill pm you my number.


----------



## capt S (Sep 5, 2007)

thanks alot dfrenzy i am hopin someone returns it to me. i have a camera in there with pictures from a alaska vacation and deer season that can't be replaced!!!! $100 CASH REWARD FOR RETURNED BACKPACK


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Keep our fingers crossed..That ramp is visited a lot by drive through people..Let's hope an OGF'r finds it...Good Luck to You....JIM....CL....


----------



## center pin daddy (Apr 15, 2004)

capt S, I had some business to take care of in Cortland, so I stopped by the ramp and struck out. Already 12-14 vehicles in the parking lot at 11:15am. 

Talked to two guys coming off that had been there since early and they did not see your pack. Somebody must have got it last night or real early this morning. Hopefully someone who was still out fishing has it. I would have walked out and asked, but I had dress shoes and pants on. Goodluck.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

If you havent already...you might check all the local bait shops to see if someone might have turned it in.


----------



## backagainbaha (Dec 3, 2004)

Scott- you work with Fishermen Warf?


----------



## BigBag (Jan 11, 2009)

Man, my heart goes out to you for losing pictures from a Alaska Trip. Just a thought, but you might want to post a place for someone to mail it, or drop it off. Sometimes when people pick things up, even when they find out whose it is, they still decide to keep it. Possibly if they have an address, the least they could do is send you the memory card out of the camera! 

If anyone on here knows of the where abouts of this stuff, give a shout out!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I'd call the bait shops-Causeway B&T and the one near the tracks on 305(not sure of the name but someone on here will know) and ask them to post your offer on the door or a bulletin board. I can't blame someone for picking it up, but hopefully they would try to find the owner and the bait shops are the logical places. That said, my kid left my handheld vhf radio on the dock at Bula. I called the Bula police dept. just to ask if they had a lost and found. The guy literally laughed at me on the phone and mumbled "good luck" when I told him what it was, and the circumstances.


----------



## capt S (Sep 5, 2007)

i did all that hopefully it turns up.its still my own [email protected]@@ fault.


----------



## sylvan21 (Jul 9, 2010)

capt s, maybe try the ranger office at the state park 330-637-2856. I left a boat hook on the launch dock this past fall, went to the ranger station and they do have a lost and found. althuogh mine never showed up there but you never know. good luck.

p.s. I took a walk around the perimeter of the 305 parking lot thinking maybe it was emptied and tossed aside, sorry to say I saw nothing.


----------



## capt S (Sep 5, 2007)

! you guys ROCK!:B:bananahuge: thanks again Capt.Scott


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

That's excellent. I saw you responded to your thread and was hoping that you got it back. There is hope for humanity.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Glad to hear Scott! Now on to fishin!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

captS.......Man........that's one of the best pieces of Good News...that I've heard in a while.....Restores ones belief in humanity.....


----------



## backagainbaha (Dec 3, 2004)

Good for you El Capitan!!!!

Cant wait to get on the reefs and get our jig on!!!!


----------



## RUDDER (Feb 5, 2005)

Nice to hear


----------



## center pin daddy (Apr 15, 2004)

Awesome! Great news.


----------



## starcraft67 (Jul 4, 2004)

Time to put GPS device in the backpack,lol. Seriously, great to hear you have your irreplaceable pics and memories back.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Good news all around.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

:F Hurray!!!


----------



## toomuchwork (Jan 21, 2009)

Capt Scott, that is good news it's good to know that there are still some honest people around.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Pay it forward.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

That is great news glad to hear you got it back...I for one was afraid you would never see it again...An honest guy for sure......JIM....CL....


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

What great luck, glad you got it back and that there are still some good people out there.


----------



## fishin 1st (Dec 23, 2009)

Glad to hear there are still good people out there. you'll find that to be the case in most fishermen.


----------



## jay2k (Dec 21, 2005)

Great news Scott!! Now you can carry back all my walleyes I catch when we fish! Glad you got your camera back man!!!


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

I am so glad to hear you got your belongings back. I felt so bad for you when I spoke to you on the phone when you were looking for it. I guess I can take down the sign. Linda


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

jay2k said:


> Great news Scott!! Now you can carry back all my walleyes I catch when we fish! Glad you got your camera back man!!!


And he can take pics of your fish too!


----------



## BIG JOHNSON (Aug 31, 2005)

I have to say first off I am very happy you got your stuff back. Very happy for ya, But if the guy that had your stuff was a good person he would have NEVER have takin the reward. All the talk about humanity is silly. If I found someones stuff and I knew who it belonged to or didn't know them, I would never excepted the reward. I'm not tryin to be the negative person to a positive thread but it's just the way I was raised. Once again I'm happy he was somewhat decent enough to give your stuff back, but he should have never taken the reward, That would have shown true humanity in my opinion!


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

Yea but it was probably one of those "here please accept this token I ensist, followed by a hundred dollar bill being passed back and forth like a hot potato then finally being thrown in the air by a guy so happy to have his personals back the he didn't care where the buck went.


----------

